# R2o aquariums blow out midnight madness sale



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

R2O AQUARIUMS BLOW OUT MIDNIGHT MADNESS SALE
With 3 shipments arriving next week, ive decided to blow out all remaining stock at unbeatable prices to make room for new stock
TODAY Friday from 1-12 midnight……the best sale ever
ALL CORALS 20-30 DOLLARS
ALL FRAGS 10 DOLLARS
ALL RICORDEA FLORIDA 10 DOLLARS…100 PCS IN STOCK
OVER 200 CORALS AND 500 FRAGS IN STOCK
ACANS, MICROS
ZOOS,PALY
300 ECHINO FRAGS
ACROS,MONTIS
BRAINS, FAVIAS
HAMMER TORCH FROGSPAWN
LPS OF ALL SORTS
Unbeatable prices , large selection, hope to see you all


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Midnight Madness.....*

"All Corals".....I may just have to sell a few of "my" pieces tonight. 

This should be interesting. People have 2 stores to shop at on Dundas late this evening.

P.S. - I'm assuming it's not a Typo  hours today are 1pmish to 12 midnight.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I love evening sales !!! 


-Tony


----------



## immafool (Oct 7, 2011)

Last time i was there i saw a tank full of very healthy large hamers/torches/octo corals... if the pricing system is true, some perfect show piece sized hammers can be had for an unheard of price!

count me in, i'll be there!!!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

yup, he had some giant hammers there yesterday....


----------



## proper (Sep 25, 2012)

Damn looks like ill be stopping by R2O tonight


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

GUYS mid madness for Big Al's is SATURDAY NIGHT. Ryan, you might want to change your date? haha


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

R2O will still be open tonight until midnight. I plan on blowing out some of my pieces.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll be going after work.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It was my overzelousness that thought the 2 "Midnight Madness" overlapped. There are 3 different games on tomorrow night.  Tonight will be a good night for me at least  Snow and slush tomorrow as well *sighs*.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG guys I hope you all stopped by, I picked up a huge blue tipped frogspawn and an acan frag for the grand total of $40.....What a fantastic start to the weekend......


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Thank-you......*

Thank-you all to came out for making this an exceptional event. Special thanks to those that came from far distances of Hamilton-Niagara and Oshawa on the other side.

For those that missed this evening's sale.....I'm assuming Ryan can be convinced to continue it later this morning. (I think)

Cheers.


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you everyone who came by tonight, great turn out
Sale is definitally etended for the entire weekend. We will have regular hours the rest of the weekend but all corals frags and ricordea will remain at sale prices!!


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

Damn it I knew I should have not downsized to 90,now I have no place for anymore corals.Ryan is a very friendly and FAIR guy.He's the kind who you would like to pay a visit over and over again.A++


----------



## one90gallontank (May 29, 2012)

I missed the post. Are there corals left? What time the store opens until today?


----------



## immafool (Oct 7, 2011)

scored some awesome frags (can't go wrong for 10$)!!!

going back there today to pick out a showpiece hammer... at 30$ this is an absolute steal!!

thanks ryan, see you in a bit!!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

one90gallontank said:


> I missed the post. Are there corals left? What time the store opens until today?


Yes. There is still a good selection of LPS colonies and lots of LPS and SPS frags.

.....to be on the safe side....let's say he'll open at 11:30am lol......


----------



## mr.omz (Feb 12, 2013)

lots left just got home .. thanks again ryan for the hook up grabbed a few things .. cant go wrong for $10 a frag


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

would be nice to put up some pictures...


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

My two new pieces I bought last night. Colouring up nicely.


----------

